# Release birds / farm hunts



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

ok two questions 
How have the release bird hunts on the puplic land been like this year?
I have hear a few reports that they haven't release all the birds b/c of money reasons?

Also A buddy of mine said he knows a place were they release the birds for you on a farm and hunt them and your limit is like five birds for 70 dollars. How good are these hunts?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You will hear both good and bad reports. I use to go to a place near Mt. Victory a few times a year for just a hunt. I group of firefighters I worked with use to get together and make a day of it. Lots of fun. I will say it's not as easy as it sounds. Those birds may be raised but they still like to fly [email protected]


----------



## STUMPY (Apr 14, 2004)

I went on one of those farm hunts before and byfar one of the most memorable hunts of my life! Had a killer time! Some pheasant alfredo sure sounds good right now too!


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

I had a friend who owned a Pheasant Farm in the New Philly area. He did hunts for $15 per bird with a 3 bird min ($45 up front). He would release the 3 birds per person then you had 4 hours to hunt the birds. If you didn't get the 3 birds in 4 hours then too bad. If you got more you had to pay the extra $15/ bird. If you didn't have a dog you could get a guide for extra money. It was fun but pen raised birds aren't as much fun as wild ones. But you make due with what you have.


----------



## SWFisher (Aug 15, 2005)

I posted this earlier this week and you may be interrested.....


Hi Guys,

I just wanted to drop a note about Tony at Mulberry Pheasantry on 725. I am not normally a hunt club type of guy but this guy has a good thing going. I made it down last week to tune up my setter. 

I honestly thing this was the closest thing to a real hunt that I have ever experienced at a preserve. Great birds, Great cover. 

These birds are tough to hunt. They are not the big fat old blindfolded lumps of feathers that any old **** dog could find. (no offense to you **** hunters) These birds are hot! I would highly recommend this hunting experience to anyone out there. Tony and his wife are more than hospitable and offer some great services to all styles of upland bird hunting. They offer Pheasant, Quail, Partridge, and chuckar. Tony offers tower shoots and also has some camping areas. 

More info is located at http://www.mulberrypheasantry.com/

I am not affiliated with this preserve. I just had such a great experience that I wanted to pass this along to all you uplanders out there!


God Bless,
Josh


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks josh for the site I will give them a call. for sure. looks like a great place to hunt. I like the fact you have to hunt the birds. I have been told by some guys that the farm hunts are no good. But they look like the real deal.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i shot my birds at pleasant valley


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Elkhorn Lake Hunt Club in Bucyrus. I have been there twice with my dog. Good people and reasonable rates.


----------



## Dodgeram1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Another great one if you live in the Summit/Medina county area, or even not too far from Cleveland is Hill N' Dale club in Medina. There website is www.hillndaleclub.com. They also have great fishing ponds, as well as a professional trap/skeet shooting course. You can join for hunting, fishing, camping, shooting, individually or combined. It's kind of like a country club for the outdoorsman. Very professional and nice people.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Woodie said:


> I had a friend who owned a Pheasant Farm in the New Philly area. He did hunts for $15 per bird with a 3 bird min ($45 up front). He would release the 3 birds per person then you had 4 hours to hunt the birds. If you didn't get the 3 birds in 4 hours then too bad. If you got more you had to pay the extra $15/ bird. If you didn't have a dog you could get a guide for extra money. It was fun but pen raised birds aren't as much fun as wild ones. But you make due with what you have.


im from phila area...never heard of it.i do hunt public land for free!!! the thought of ill release 3birds and u kill um???????????????????????????????????????????????????get real!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Woodie said:


> I had a friend who owned a Pheasant Farm in the New Philly area. He did hunts for $15 per bird with a 3 bird min ($45 up front). He would release the 3 birds per person then you had 4 hours to hunt the birds. If you didn't get the 3 birds in 4 hours then too bad. If you got more you had to pay the extra $15/ bird. If you didn't have a dog you could get a guide for extra money. It was fun but pen raised birds aren't as much fun as wild ones. But you make due with what you have.


Was your friend Jim Barlock?I've known him for years and he used to do the pheasant hunt the way you described,think he still raises birds but doesn't do the hunts.Can't see it being any worse than the birds the state lets go.It's not always about the $$$ if you have an enjoyable time.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

The place I'm talking about was south of New Phili in Newcomerstown and it's called Monigolds Pheasant & Quail Ranch. Mike Monigold is the owner and I think he is still doing it but I think his prices may have gone up. 




> im from phila area...never heard of it.i do hunt public land for free!!! the thought of ill release 3birds and u kill um???????????????????????????????????????????????????get real!!!!!!!!!!



You don't hunt public land for free. Your taxes and hunting licenses pay for the land and it's management!!! 

These paid pheasant farms are not as simple as "ill release 3birds and u kill". Like rattletraprex said, "What's it matter if you pay for a put and take pheasant farm or hunt state released birds they are both pen raised birds."
Also I said it's fun but not as much fun as hunting wild birds.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I went to a pheasant farm a few times before season opener to work my pup. I found it to be a valuable resource to get some birds in front of the pup consistantly. It's not as easy as it seems, you still have to shoot and they can still fly! It's not about you put, I kill. It's about the experience and working the dog.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I have no problem going to the pheasant farms. I haven't been to one in a couple years, and me and a buddy were talking about it today. It's really enjoyable. It costs a few bucks, but we're not exactly in the heart of South Dakota here.

I called a couple of them today. The one that seemed the most reasonable is about five minutes from Mosquito Lake. They charge $12.50 a bird. No gun charge. Some places charge $35 to walk in the door (gun charge), then charge you per bird. This place also offers package deals which includes pheasant, quail, and chukar.

Me and my bud are going to set a date to go after gun week.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here's a link to pheasant farms in ohio.




http://www.gamebirdhunts.com/us-hunting/Ohio.asp


----------

